# Leaving eggs in tank?



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

there is a risk that they could be eaten but also the eggs can start a fungus that can be dangerous to your fish.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

golfer931 said:


> there is a risk that they could be eaten but also the eggs can start a fungus that can be dangerous to your fish.


first time Ive heard that... Interesting.


----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

are your babies breeding?? huh huh?
is there something your not telling me?
i want to know.
i would be so excited.







i would be coming over every day and watching them


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

golfer931 said:


> there is a risk that they could be eaten but also the eggs can start a fungus that can be dangerous to your fish.


The unfertilized eggs turn into fungus after a short period. It will foul your water in a heartbeat. The reason they should be grown out is that it will be much easier to perform maintenance e.g. water changes, removing dead eggs, etc... when they are in a different tank.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

well congrats freddy.








why didnt you tell me sooner you know how much i love babys and anything to do with baby fish. and i wanted your to breed for so long. i wont come over until you are there and they are closer to free swimming dont want to disturb them?
did you see them doing the *Dance*
i think you should quit your job and become a full time breeder you have all the luck. right now do it do it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

if your not ready for them, just syphon them out, after a couple days.

If you want to eventually start raising them, do some seaching here in the breeding forum, there's lots of good info.

Good luck

keep us posted


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

If you leave them in and they hatch they will get eaither eaten or sucked in the filters. I left some in mine and sat and watched them get sucked into the filters.


----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

Bump-


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

wow its great to seeyou having some luck, ive found a lot of great info on this site but you cant take it all for gospel, mine are breeding as well, my second batch isabout a week old and they are all in a 75 gallon, its a lot of fun to watch, good luck and keep us posted


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i guess some of the eggs are sticky thats what they are stuck to. good luck man!


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

actually, its a piranhas instinct (even in captivity) to eat the egss THAT ARE UNFERTILIZED OR ROTTEN. They will not eat their young unless they are starved and they only eat eggs with reason. Its perfectly fine to keep the eggs in there, but it'll be a hell lot harder trying to fish out hundreds of baby fry!


----------

